# Out of hiding



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

0311 2550 0002 6900 6840 (19018)
0311 2550 0002 6900 6833 (17050)
0311 2550 0002 6900 6826 (48910)
0311 2550 0002 6900 6819 (32578)
0311 2550 0002 6900 6802 (72719)
0311 2550 0002 6900 6796 (03743)
0311 2550 0002 6900 6789 (11572)
0311 2550 0002 6900 6772 (83501)
LC253396164US
LC253396155US

I've had these addresses way too long. 

Ahhhhh...what the hell, I couldn't let Staxed out do me...now could I :smoke:


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

lol, i'm FAR from ever being able to out do you...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

INCOMING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Take cover! Bob doesn't mess around. Good luck for whoever he targets


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Holy crap. When you bomb you really aim for total, nation-wide destruction.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

You were hiding? Wouldn't have guessed it judging by all the threads I've seen...


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

You suck at hiding....


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

Hopefully those people have bomb shelters! Gonna be huge! Nice one


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Damn! your not kidding!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Damn it, I read this thread title and though he was publishing his address...

*Pinky:* Narf! Nope, just a tease...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Damn it, I read this thread title and though he was publishing his address...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Nope, just a tease...


I also went into his profile just to check.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one that did that  lol

_...even though I already have it..._


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Damn it, I read this thread title and though he was publishing his address...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Nope, just a tease...


some day, mouse.....some day..


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

oh no


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't think I've ever done anything that's made me feel as vulnerable and threatened as joining this site. There weren't this many bombs in the Cold War!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh how cute...a mini-shuckins! Color me subscribed! Lol


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Oh how cute...a mini-shuckins! Color me subscribed! Lol


Instead of wasting time on this thread, you might want to check your mail....mmmmmm.....maybe tomorrow! :biggrin1:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Trilobyte said:


> Instead of wasting time on this thread, you might want to check your mail....mmmmmm.....maybe tomorrow! :biggrin1:


hmmmm...all the more reason to complete the Bomb Bob mission! LOL Just need to wait for the little group buy that I was a part of to land...and our friend Bob might just be blown off the planet! (on the outside...on the INSIDE, I an DUCKING!) ound:


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Half the country is still recovering from your last mass salvo and now it looks like you're going to wreck havoc on the other half.
You are a disturbed man.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

And...if you don't mind me asking...did you send this to the bank address that I gave you in chat, or my current address (since I am no longer at the bank)?? LOL


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Catching up on the chat database I see


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm scared now, he ask me my address for a chat database thing...

I'm a noob got only a small humidor and small mailbox...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

DAMN!!! I thought Bob was gonna give us HIS addy - finally!! Or at least tell us he put it in his profile!:rant:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeah, I got all excited too!

Fortunately, I know these ain't heading for me, he already assaulted me once.

But Bob, beware: the Ninja _is _coming for you. I'm gonna find someone who will talk, and when I do, your days are numbered, my friend.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

vink said:


> I'm scared now, he ask me my address for a chat database thing...
> 
> I'm a noob got only a small humidor and small mailbox...


Another noob falls for the chat database trick! Better go get new mail box and some tupperware


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> And...if you don't mind me asking...did you send this to the bank address that I gave you in chat, or my current address (since I am no longer at the bank)?? LOL


I don't have access to addresses so it went to the address you gave me in chat.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Trilobyte said:


> I don't have access to addresses so it went to the address you gave me in chat.


hahahaha...its cool, my brother works right near my former office, so I can have him pick it up. Just for the record, it had better not be of great significance...or I will...hell, who am I kidding, I amhitting you back anyway! :twisted:


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> hahahaha...its cool, my brother works right near my former office, so I can have him pick it up. Just for the record, it had better not be of great significance...or I will...hell, who am I kidding, I amhitting you back anyway! :twisted:


I just looked and there are 25,569 puffers on this forum. 25568 much more deserving of your attention than me. Nothing to see here .


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Trilobyte said:


> I just looked and there are 25,569 puffers on this forum. 25568 much more deserving of your attention than me. Nothing to see here .


I am not so sure about that, kind sir. I have seen, first hand, what you have accomplished in your time here...more bombs than posts, lurking in the shadows, tricking noobs to give you their addresses....all very impressive/cunning/generous and slightly devious. All things that I admire in a BOTL...so, I feel that you are deserving...and that is all that matters...BOOM!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll just mention here that I have Bob's addy and I'm more than happy to forward any care packages on to him....
As for you Bob, when were you in hiding? You've been blowing the crap out of any address you can get since you joined. Can't wait to see this latest round of destruction!


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

did you move robert,or just remove your address?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

shuckins said:


> did you move robert,or just remove your address?


He doesn't have his address listed...but I HAVE IT (and so do you...I assume) LOL


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

shuckins said:


> did you move robert,or just remove your address?


I never posted it. Some puffers have my address from trades or purchases.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

vink said:


> I'm scared now, he ask me my address for a chat database thing...
> 
> I'm a noob got only a small humidor and small mailbox...


You are sooooo screwed. I fell for that a while back and paid the price.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

There's a handsome reward for anyone who gives me Bob's address.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> There's a handsome reward for anyone who gives me Bob's address.


we all know what 'reward' means when you say it...


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Go for it Staxed, you have been a great puffer and friend. Might as well collect the reward since Danfish is so ready to sell me out.


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

lol, I won't be the one to sell you out  I have enough 'rewards'


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Not selling out, just willing to forward well wishes. And by well wishes I mean boxes filled with cigars.


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

I know Danfish but had to bring you up since you volunteered to blow me the F up.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Muhuhuhahahahahaha!


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the new avatar! Very fitting.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> I like the new avatar! Very fitting.


*Brain:* We have to agree...

*Pinky:* It is fitting...

*Brain:* I wonder if that "bomb Staxed and get the address" offer is open to others?!?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

no it's not!

/hides


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Staxed said:


> no it's not!
> 
> /hides


*Brain:* Wait a second, our google search shows a update on Trilobyte's profile!!!

*Pinky:* It's there, it's there!!!

*Brain: *How can we be 2 days away from getting back to our bombing lab on this day...


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Very generous! Puff's favorite extinct marine arthropod for a reason.


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...rilobyte-mysterious-assassin.html#post3488081


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Hmm, when did TriLOByte did those small changes of his avatar?

Had to run hide among some other people now that you are out of hiding eh?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

muahahahahahahaha


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Brain: MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

Pinky: muwahahahaha!!! Narf!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

HugSeal said:


> Hmm, when did TriLOByte did those small changes of his avatar?
> 
> Had to run hide among some other people now that you are out of hiding eh?


Not exactly Bjorn. I have to admit my favorite section on Puff is the cigar bomb forum and seeing the generosity displayed by Puff members. I wanted to join a bombing group before I ever made my first post on puff but had no idea how to go about it. I knew that a magic number on puff is 100 posts and that is when I thought it was a good time. I guess time will tell if I am hiding or not.......


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

max gas said:


> Another noob falls for the chat database trick! Better go get new mail box and some tupperware


yep, count me in that group. So far I've been safe from Bob-omb, but thinking my days are numbered. Seen my zip code around here somewhere


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

What did LOB have to pay you in exchange for your soul, Bob?


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> What did LOB have to pay you in exchange for your soul, Bob?


I offered my soul willingly. I think I was a Lobster all along... I mean TriLOByte... coincidence or destiny?


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Trilobyte said:


> I offered my soul willingly. I think I was a Lobster all along... I mean TriLOByte... coincidence or destiny?


I vote destiny, but I think there might have been a bidding war going on for your membership Bob.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

TommyTree said:


> What did LOB have to pay you in exchange for your soul, Bob?


*Brain:* No, no, the soul is not required for membership... You just have to fail the sanity check...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* No, no, the soul is not required for membership... You just have to fail the sanity check...


 and he failed that test with flying colors

Puffers...Welcome to a whole new level of Doomed....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Welcome to the Legion, Bob


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

That sound you heard a few hours ago was the sound of every other bombing group (save Zilla) on Puff crapping themselves. Welcome aboard Bob!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> That sound you heard a few hours ago was the sound of every other bombing group (save Zilla) on Puff crapping themselves. Welcome aboard Bob!


Its a good thing i was wearing my LOB underwear !


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

We squids never crap!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Packerjh said:


> We squids never crap!


then that black spot on your trousers is what...your mascara run or sumthin'?ound:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* No, no, the soul is not required for membership... You just have to fail the sanity check...


So you're saying there's a chance


----------

